# Timeline from initial consult to surgery?



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Alright, I finally have an appointment with the RIGHT people, an ENT. Unfortunately the earliest I can be seen is Oct. 31st. I was diagnosed a month ago and feel like I've already wasted enough time with the first doctor's runaround. I know thyroid cancer is not generally aggressive but I still just want to get this show on the road!

So, that said, what was your timeline between initial consult and surgery? I've already had an ultrasound and FNA and it was positive for papillary cancer, so that part is already established. Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My regular doctor sent me for an ultrasound around January 2nd. My first surgery was at the end of February (unknown to be cancer at that time).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just keep reminding yourself that papillary grows slowly. As much as I can appreciate that you want it out, you still are ok in terms of timing.

My initial consult with the surgeon was on Aug. 4th. He did then FNA then. Results came in on the 9th, with my husband and I going in for a surgery consult on the 11th (it was a bang up way to celebrate our 10th anniversary!), and had my surgery on August 29th.

For what its worth, I did have a u/s of the thyroid itself prior to meeting with the surgeon, but he requested a full neck ultrasound prior to surgery, just in case there were lymph nodes that looked troublesome.


----------



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. The sticky part of my situation has to do with my work schedule and that of my husband's. He is scheduled to deploy in early December, but I want to have surgery while he is home to care for me. Also, my job is trying to make tentative arrangements to replace me temporarily, but I have no clue what to tell them. I work in a department that only has three people, but one is out on maternity leave already. When I go out for surgery, she may not be back yet, so we would be in a real pickle if we were down two out the three :-/

I guess I can't change anything, it's just adding more stress to an already unpleasant situation.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sonnyjane said:


> Alright, I finally have an appointment with the RIGHT people, an ENT. Unfortunately the earliest I can be seen is Oct. 31st. I was diagnosed a month ago and feel like I've already wasted enough time with the first doctor's runaround. I know thyroid cancer is not generally aggressive but I still just want to get this show on the road!
> 
> So, that said, what was your timeline between initial consult and surgery? I've already had an ultrasound and FNA and it was positive for papillary cancer, so that part is already established. Thanks!


Do inquire as to whether or not you can get on a cancellation list. Many docs are happy to do this as they want the schedule full.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hello! Ditto what Joplin said, it does grow slowly. I think my wait time was 4 weeks between meeting the ENT and surgery. I did get a bump up because of a cancellation!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey there...glad to see you're moving forward and "getting the show on the road"

Dates of my journey:
6/21 PCP-ultrasound
6/24 FNA (inconclusive but suggestive of neoplasm-but I knew)
7/14 ENT
7/21 ENDO
8/16 Partial Thyroidectomy-pathology +for follicular cancer-shocker..LOL
8/23 Remainder of thyroid removed.
I took off a total of 4 weeks but I had 2 surgery's a week a part. You might be ok with 2 or 3 weeks off???

We're all here cheering you on!!!!!


----------

